# Senor de los Pasos



## spielenschach

Como se dice Nuestro Señor de los Pasos en aleman?
Gracias

http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=pt&u=http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosso_Senhor_dos_Passos&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=8&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSenhor%2Bdos%2BPassos%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DG


----------



## Arrius

*Der Leidensweg Jesu Christi.*


----------



## spielenschach

Muchas gracias


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Ojo, no veo que se esté hablando de lo mismo: Leidensweg = via crucis , oder? Oder vielleicht _pasión_...

Nuestro Señor de los Pasos = Unser Herr der Schritte

- mMn.

LG

PS. Ach ja, und wenn "Los Pasos" ein Ort ist, dann "Unser Herr von Los Pasos".


----------



## vmrweb

Der Herr ist wohl eine Übersetzung des _Baal-perasim _der Bibel (2. Samuel, Kapitel 5, 20), der in diesem Zusammenhang (wenn er denn übersetzt wird)  "Herr der Durchbrüche" genannt wird.
Vgl.
"Und David kam nach Baal-Perazim, und David schlug sie dort und sagte: Der HERR hat die Reihen meiner Feinde vor mir durchbrochen, wie Wasser durchbricht. Daher nannte man jenen Ort Baal-Perazim. "
(David llegó a Baal-perasim, y allí los venció. Por eso dijo: "Como un torrente de agua, el Señor me ha abierto paso entre mis enemigos." Y llamó a aquel lugar Baal-perasim.)


----------



## Arrius

Parece según el artículo del enlace a continuación,
http://www.hoy.es/20080311/prov-badajoz/senor-pasos-recorre-procesion-20080311.html
que _Señor de los Pasos_ se refiere a una fiesta local en Olivenza (pueblo que no conozco), y que no se trata de _Baal, Príncipe de las Tinieblas y de las Moscas_, sino de Jesucristo. En la fotografía no parece que sea el Salvador en camino a la cruz, y el texto nos informe que los "pasos" mencionados consisten en varios "altares de azulejos" cuyo significado no se revela aquí. 
Demzufolge, falls kein ähnliches Fest im deutschen Sprachraum gefeiert wird, müßte man wohl den Ausdruck wie *Doktor Faustus* wörtlich als _Unser Herr der Schritte_ übersetzen. Am besten in Klammern gesetzt nach dem spanischen Original.
*Después de leer otra vez el enlace de spielenschach que había olvidado veo que sí se trata de la crucifixión de manera que probablemente representan los altares de azulejos las varias estaciones de la cruz.*


----------

